# How much mobile data do you use?



## mep916 (Oct 20, 2011)

Simple enough. 

On a monthly average:


How much do you use?
Which carrier/provider?
3G/4G HSPA+/4G LTE?
Plan + Monthly Rate?
Make/Model of device(s)?

I ask out of curiosity and I'm trying to figure out why my usage is so high. If you don't mind providing some details on how you use your data (video, web browsing, downloading/uploading media, etc etc), that would help too. 



> How much do you use?



Lately, around 2GB+. At first I thought that was normal, but I'm beginning to suspect that my phone isn't connecting to my home network. A couple weeks ago I started paying attention and noticed that I'm often using 3G when I should be in wifi.



> Which carrier/provider?



AT&T



> 3G/4G HSPA+/4G LTE?



3G



> Plan + Monthly Rate



2GB/$25 per month



> Make/Model of device(s)



16gb iPhone 3GS

When I KNOW i'm using 3G and not connected to a wifi network, I try to limit my usage to simple web browsing. I'll use google maps when needed, but I rarely download music, watch youtube or other videos, or anything that typically would use a lot of data. 

Please use the poll obv.


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 20, 2011)

481 mb last month - usually just facebook and browsing the forum while at work.
Sprint
3g/4g
450 mins/69.99 +$10 premium fee for 4g
HTC evo 4g

Sprint allows unlimited data.


----------



## mep916 (Oct 20, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> Sprint allows unlimited data.



That's soooo awesome. I was grandfathered in w/ unlimited data but lost that due to some upgrade debacle my wife involved herself in when she bought her 3g. It's a long story, ATT was of no help, and I still don't understand exactly what happened. 

In order for me to upgrade, I have to use her upgrade and it's just a mess at this point.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 20, 2011)

I usually use about 1GB+ a month.
AT&T
3G/4G
Unlimited $30/month
HTC Inspire 4G

A lot of my data usage is Facebook/email. Occasional web. When I'm on the road I'll use EasyTether to tether to my laptop. I never use WiFi at school/home/work because I don't need to worry about going over.


----------



## mep916 (Oct 20, 2011)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Unlimited $30/month



So, you were "grandfathered" in because you had that package before they removed it, right?


----------



## mihir (Oct 20, 2011)

3G was just released in India, I would say, about 7 months back, so it very expensive as of now. Like $20 for 1Gb of Data. Which with Indian voice standards is too much.

I had a blackberry unlimited data plan, for $12 a month, and generally it is $8 a month but for post paid it is $12. Plus voice is $6 a month unlimited local and inter state and inter city calls and messages, and ISD is charged according to country.
My blackberry plan is not 3G it is an EDGE plan, 3G Blackberry plans N/A as of now. 
I use around 200mb, mostly email attachments and forum and youtube and occasional music download.



PS What is grandfathered in? - Is it like taking a plan when it was available and now it is not but they cannot change your existing plan?


----------



## mep916 (Oct 20, 2011)

mihir said:


> PS What is grandfathered in? - Is it like taking a plan when it was available and now it is not but they cannot change your existing plan?



Pretty much. With ATT, the first couple years of carrying the iPhone, they offered an unlimited plan. Anyone that took that plan was allowed to keep it when they removed that option.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 20, 2011)

mep916 said:


> So, you were "grandfathered" in because you had that package before they removed it, right?



Correct. My father had a blackberry before his iPhone 4 and had that data plan. Once I started using web with my smartphone he got me the same plan. My mother just got an iPhone in July and has the 2GB plan and doesn't even use it all.



mihir said:


> I had a blackberry unlimited data plan, for $12 a month, and generally it is $8 a month but for post paid it is $12. Plus voice is $6 a month unlimited local and inter state and inter city calls and messages, and ISD is charged according to country.
> My blackberry plan is not 3G it is an EDGE plan, 3G Blackberry plans N/A as of now.
> I use around 200mb, mostly email attachments and forum and youtube and occasional music download.



Wow. That's a cheap plan!


----------



## tremmor (Oct 21, 2011)

i haven't used mine either. Motorola atrix 4g android. had for 6 weeks now. went to the store and called my wife. what did you tell me to get. its to complicated but will play with it. oh well. will be nice if i have car engine trouble. ive had this cell number for over two years and don't even know what the cell number is. thats me.


----------



## strollin (Oct 21, 2011)

Verizon
3G
$60/month unlimited
Motorola Droid X

I even use 3G when I'm at home because my VZW 3G is faster than the connection I have via my ISP.


----------



## speedyink (Oct 21, 2011)

I use about 200-300mb
Bell
HSPA+
Basic 500mb of data that comes with the $50 plan.  I really don't need any more.
Xperia Play

I pay for home internet so I use that, not to mention I have lame cell service at my house.  When I am out I don't usually spend it on the phone, unless I'm bored waiting for something.  That and I don't use Facebook or the like.. There's been months where I used 80mb of my data, lol.  Basically all I use data for is app downloads/updates, and some light browsing.


----------



## paulcheung (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't have no idea how much I will use a month, I would beleive is good amount, but because is unlimited plan so it doesn't matter.

Digicel Jamaica.

Blackberry Edge, painfully slow but does what I wanted.

US$23.53 per month prepaid.

Balckberry Torch 9800 use for FXCM trading. streaming data all the time.

Cheers.


----------



## DMGrier (Oct 21, 2011)

Sprint
Samsung Epic android 2.2 4G
a little over 1 GB per month on a unlimited plan
$149.99 a month for my family plan
primary data use is Slacker Radio and google+

Use to love sprint when I was in Seatle but now that I am in Albuquerque I greatly hate sprint, no 4G and the 3G is spotty at best. Looking at going back to At&t since I don't use over 2 GB anyway and getting the new Samsung Galaxy S 2.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Oct 21, 2011)

> How much do you use?


About 1-1.5gb. I do a little bit of web, facebook and a couple of youtube videos everyday


> Which carrier/provider?


Verizon


> 3G/4G HSPA+/4G LTE?


3G


> Plan + Monthly Rate?


Unlimited, about $90 but thats unlimited txts and minutes too


> Make/Model of device(s)?


Motorola Droid


----------



## xxmorpheus (Oct 21, 2011)

I have droid bionic used 55GB last month LOL


----------



## DMGrier (Oct 21, 2011)

xxmorpheus said:


> I have droid bionic used 55GB last month LOL



What do you use your phone for? Really hope you have a unlimited plan.


----------



## xxmorpheus (Oct 21, 2011)

DMGrier said:


> What do you use your phone for? Really hope you have a unlimited plan.



Unlimited 4g wifi hotspot. 20mbps lol


----------



## dug987654 (Oct 21, 2011)

Amount: 300MB ish
Provider: Three
Signal: 3G / HSPA
Cost: £20 a month for unlimited data and as good as unlimited texts / calls
Phone: HTC Wildfire



Motoxrdude said:


> Unlimited, about $90 but thats unlimited txts and minutes too





DMGrier said:


> $149.99 a month for my family plan



Damn! Thats expensive in the US! I would have thought it would be cheaper than in the UK....


----------



## skidude (Oct 21, 2011)

150-200MB per month
Verizon
3G
Unlimited data for $30 per month
Motorola Droid 2


I rarely use my phone for internet browsing, I'm typically always near a computer when I need to look something up online. I can't imagine using 1GB+ on my phone. Plus the 3G coverage is spotty and often slow where I live.


----------



## mep916 (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 24, 2011)

I have unlimited 4G data with Verizon, I typically use 4-6GB per month.


----------



## Bill16857 (Nov 1, 2011)

about 400mb
Telstra 3G and i get 1GB included in my mobile plan at 49 a month
iPhone 4 16gb


----------



## jamesd1981 (Nov 1, 2011)

2-3 gb per month
02 uk
3g
02 text & web tarrif
downloading apps, email, social networks, ebay, youtube


----------



## Noahr55 (Dec 9, 2011)

over 2gb. i was grandfathered into unlimited internet on att


----------



## FuryRosewood (Dec 18, 2011)

Sprint
Moto Photon 4G
Unlimited Data
Probably about 200 megs a month...i dont use alot, tho i am impressed with the phone, its been up for almost a month now


----------



## kobaj (Dec 18, 2011)

*How much do you use?* Less than 200mb a month
*Which carrier/provider?* AT&T
*3G/4G HSPA+/4G LTE?* HSPA+
*Plan + Monthly Rate?* 15$ a month for 200mb
*Make/Model of device(s)?* Inspire 4G with CM7

I use my phone for about 2 hours of surfing the internet a day. No youtube though. The rest is just talking/texting. I do have push/constant gmail and gtalk updates and stuff turned on. I've come close to my limit sometimes before, but never gone over.

I do admit though, most day's I'm saturated in wifi and don't need to use the data network. Even without wifi though, I could not see myself using more than 1gb a month!

.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 18, 2011)

Why would you have a 4G phone if you limit yourself to 200MB per month?


----------



## kobaj (Dec 22, 2011)

[-0MEGA-];1712842 said:
			
		

> Why would you have a 4G phone if you limit yourself to 200MB per month?



Jerk Response: So because I don't have a large amount of data, I'm supposed to have that amount be slow? By that logic if I limited myself to 100mb, I would only be allowed to run at 56k! Because obviously if I have a limited amount, I love waiting!

Real Response: I got the phone because of its big screen, new-ness (at the time), and rom-ability. 4G was just a bonus.


----------



## reehasmith (Jan 3, 2012)

I use 500mb because of facebook and other social works. never use for any other activity yet.


----------



## mac208x (Jan 7, 2012)

[-0MEGA-];1693096 said:
			
		

> I have unlimited 4G data with Verizon, I typically use 4-6GB per month.



HOW?! HOW DO U HAVE UNLIMITED ON BIG RED? Im dying to switch to verizon as sprint and att suck and the only thing keeping me from ditching att and sprint is the 2g data limit.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 8, 2012)

kobaj said:


> Jerk Response: So because I don't have a large amount of data, I'm supposed to have that amount be slow? By that logic if I limited myself to 100mb, I would only be allowed to run at 56k! Because obviously if I have a limited amount, I love waiting!
> 
> Real Response: I got the phone because of its big screen, new-ness (at the time), and rom-ability. 4G was just a bonus.


If you downloaded something at the full speed of your average 4G connection (10Mbps lets say), it would take you under 3 minutes to reach your monthly limit.



mac208x said:


> HOW?! HOW DO U HAVE UNLIMITED ON BIG RED? Im dying to switch to verizon as sprint and att suck and the only thing keeping me from ditching att and sprint is the 2g data limit.


I was grandfathered in  

I would love to switch to AT&T, but I can only get a 2GB or 4GB plan.


----------



## mac208x (Jan 9, 2012)

[-0MEGA-];1720890 said:
			
		

> If you downloaded something at the full speed of your average 4G connection (10Mbps lets say), it would take you under 3 minutes to reach your monthly limit.
> 
> 
> I was grandfathered in
> ...



you can infact get unlimited on att, all you need is an iphone 2g activate it with thru itunes with the unlimted data plus 200 msgs, call in and ask to switch phones and put u on the smartphone unlimited, you might do this 2 or 3 times since there some dumb ass reps at att. it worked at the second call for me.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jan 9, 2012)

[-0MEGA-];1720890 said:
			
		

> I was grandfathered in
> 
> I would love to switch to AT&T, but I can only get a 2GB or 4GB plan.



Apparently they still have an unlimited plan, but it's $45 instead of the previous $30.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 9, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Apparently they still have an unlimited plan, but it's $45 instead of the previous $30.



It's $45 for their 4GB/Mo. plan.


----------



## kobaj (Jan 9, 2012)

[-0MEGA-];1720890 said:
			
		

> If you downloaded something at the full speed of your average 4G connection (10Mbps lets say), it would take you under 3 minutes to reach your monthly limit.



That's an interesting fact. I'm glad I don't use my phone for downloading large files. I just surf the net .


----------



## Geoff (Jan 9, 2012)

kobaj said:


> That's an interesting fact. I'm glad I don't use my phone for downloading large files. I just surf the net .


Just goes to show you though that by watching a few HD videos or some bandwidth heavy sites, you can very quickly reach your cap.


----------



## kobaj (Jan 10, 2012)

[-0MEGA-];1721143 said:
			
		

> Just goes to show you though that by watching a few HD videos or some bandwidth heavy sites, you can very quickly reach your cap.



I could reach my cap with 3g as well. An HD Video is still going to take 100MB regardless of if you download it at 3g speeds or 4g speeds...

Thankfully I watch what I download. .


----------



## PJBC (Jan 10, 2012)

mep916 said:


> Simple enough.
> 
> On a monthly average:
> 
> ...




I have a 500Mb allowance as it's the best O2 will give on PAYG.
I usually use it for Facebook when out a wifi zone or computer zone and YouTube music videos on the bus home from college, I've only ever run out of allowance once.

I use 3G and I'm on O2 PAYG, 250 minutes, free texts and 500Mb - it's a special deal that isn't available anymore.

Currently using a Galaxy Apollo but want to upgrade to the HTC Wildfire S once I've got a nice gaming PC set up.


Hope this helps


----------



## Geoff (Jan 11, 2012)

kobaj said:


> I could reach my cap with 3g as well. An HD Video is still going to take 100MB regardless of if you download it at 3g speeds or 4g speeds...
> 
> Thankfully I watch what I download. .


Yes, but with 4G it's much easier to go over your cap, since files/videos load so quickly you may not realize just how fast you will reach your cap.


----------



## SuperDuperMe (Jan 11, 2012)

I dont use the internet on my phone as i have a k850i and getting facebook up is an ordeal. However the last couple of months since my girlfriend switched provider iv used about 6 gb a month on her unlimited internet for her phone  (each month)


----------



## SFR (Jan 11, 2012)

I have never cared to look at my data usage since I have an unlimited plan; however, I decided to look for this poll.  I am at 531.3MB for this billing cycle and I am only on day 24 of 31.  I mostly use the Amazon app (spend way too much money on that site...) and work email.  I am a bit surprised by the amount used.

Still with AT&T
iPhone 3GS
450 Anytime, 5000 Night/Weekend + Roll over (I have 2503 Rollover minutes saved up), unlimited data, 1500 text messages.  $85 a month.


----------



## turbodiesel (Jan 13, 2012)

don't really use internet on my phone the only time i use internet on my phone is for my emails


----------



## mathew90 (Jan 18, 2012)

I usually tend to go over 1gb a month with my 4gs. I just found myself watching videos in bed or the train which tends to drain data rather quickly. Funny I actually need 5 times more than the average data usage of other iPhone users :-D


----------



## turbodiesel (Jan 26, 2012)

watching videos online on a phone is not a good idea 

only on wireless internet


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jan 26, 2012)

ryan.white said:


> watching videos online on a phone is not a good idea
> 
> only on wireless internet



Maybe if you have a cap. But us unlimited folk it isn't bad


----------



## Geoff (Jan 26, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Maybe if you have a cap. But us unlimited folk it isn't bad


Let's trade, my Verizon unlimited for your AT&T unlimited!


----------



## Des_Zac (Jan 26, 2012)

How much do you use? - About 750MB-1.5GB on average
    Which carrier/provider? - AT&T
    3G/4G HSPA+/4G LTE?  - 3G
    Plan + Monthly Rate?   - 2GB Plan
    Make/Model of device(s)? - iPhone 4 8GB, I wanna pick up an Xperia Play 4G soon though.


----------

